# New Harry Potter Flicks 3D



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

It would appear that Warners is planning to convert the last (2) Harry Potter flicks to 3D. Actually the last movies are suppose to be a 2 parter. So hence the 2 parter. Since they have been getting good reviews on the converting of Clash of The Titans to 3D they decided to bring Potter over to the 3D mode.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

As a side note. It cost the Movie Production Company about $ 5 million to convert the movie to 3D and another $ 5 million to supply the theaters with the 3D glasses to watch the movie in 3D.


----------

